# Hamster nuggets



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

At what age can you introduce hamster nuggets to them? He's currently only on muesli with a few treats here and there but I was just wondering at what age can you introduce them to nuggets and can he have nuggets and muesli? He's currently 9 weeks old


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello, which nuggets are you thinking of feeding? I looked up hamster nuggets as I've never fed them and one brand said for adult hamsters and the other brand didn't mention an age.
It is fine to feed the muesli and nuggets together, infact when I did some googling I read that feeding a mix is a good idea.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> Hello, which nuggets are you thinking of feeding? I looked up hamster nuggets as I've never fed them and one brand said for adult hamsters and the other brand didn't mention an age.
> It is fine to feed the muesli and nuggets together, infact when I did some googling I read that feeding a mix is a good idea.


The pets at home hamster nuggets but it doesn't say at what age so I was just asking for a bit of advice


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Yes, that's the brand I saw that didn't mention an age, I'm guessing that as no age is mentioned they are OK for any age, but that is just a guess. I don't know for sure, sorry.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Can be fed to any animal. What muesli are you feeding? They normally have pellets in them too


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

It's pets at home muesli with wholesome grains and seeds


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

This one


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

It's already got nuggets in it. If you want to add something, try a little bit of lentils (greens better apparently) or oats. Something relatively low in fat. Have you tried feeding them veggies 2-3 times a week? Little bit of carrot is ok as well as kale, spinach and broccoli


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> It's already got nuggets in it. If you want to add something, try a little bit of lentils (greens better apparently) or oats. Something relatively low in fat. Have you tried feeding them veggies 2-3 times a week? Little bit of carrot is ok as well as kale, spinach and broccoli


Yeah I did the carrot and he bit my finger lol


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Yeah I did the carrot and he bit my finger lol


Oh dear


----------

